# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Obtenir le User et le Domaine d'une session NT [Sources]

## Nono40

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Obtenir le User et le Domaine d'une session NT.

Ce programme donne en plus la liste des groupes auxquels l'utilisateur appartient.
Ces informations sont celles enregistres dans le profil local.

Bien sr, comme c'est des informations sur une session NT, ce programme ne fonctionne qu'avec Window NT, Windows 2000 et Windows XP.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

